# My first appt. post RAI



## Kendak

Hi Everyone:

Well, I had my first appointment with the Endo. today. This is my first appointment since the RAI on Jan. 28th. Aaaaannnnd the results are: Still hyper. I have been feeling really good though (could have sworn I was euthyroid), this is the weird thing, oh well, we will see if I feel even better as time goes on. Here are my labs:

Dec. 10th (first labs & diagnosis)
TSH <0.01 (0.30 - 5.00)
Free T4 5.33 (0.55 - 1.12)
Free T3 >28 greater than 28 so we don't know (2.0-3.5)

RAI on Jan 28th 12 mci

Todays labs March 7th
TSH <0.01 (0.30 - 5.00)
Free T4 3.29 (0.55 - 1.12)
Free T3 15.9 (2.0-3.5)

This is what my Endo told me. They will be watching my T3, it needs to be low before she will put me on replacement meds. She has me scheduled to come back again in 3 weeks and then 2 weeks after that, so April 1st and 15th. She also told me NO generic, name brand only when I do have to go on replacement, and that will be Synthroid. Supposedly, the generics doses are not all equal and harder to manage. OK, so question is, is it normal to watch the T3? Won't my T4 be bottomed out by the time my T3 gets low? Isn't that what replacement is is T4 so wouldn't they watch that? Also, I had a goiter, which has shrunk, but not totally gone ( I can still feel it, but no longer visible), how long before these go away after RAI?

My numbers are half of what they were, so I could be close to going low by the above dates if I continue dropping as I am, but I can call earlier if I feel I am getting low sooner. My Endo is leaving and going back to Missouri :sad0049: I REALLY liked her, she is giving my primary care physician instructions, so I hope he listens! She said she will aim for a TSH of 1.0, since my TSH was 0.89 in 2003 when I had my thyroid checked for some reason.

What do you guys think? I would like some feedback from some of you that have experience with this waiting game.


----------



## runnergirl

Thank you for sharing this. At least your numbers are changing though!!! 
Do you mind sharing a bit about what you're feeling now?
I am 3 weeks out so I go to the dr a week from Wednesday. I am feeling a ton better too. I haven't been taking my beta blocker as much! My weight is still what is was before the RAI. Have you noticed a weight change? My neck is still pretty sore! Thanks so much!


----------



## midgetmaid

The TSH tends to lag behind the T3 and T4. They've moved quite a bit, which shows the RAI is working. T3 is what you feel-what gives you energy. It sounds like you had a fantastic endo. It's too bad she's leaving. Maybe you can check with her for a recommendation of another if it doesn't work out with your GP.

Renee


----------



## Kendak

Runnergirl - Yes, my numbers are changing and that is good, but I truly thought I was going to be euthyroid already, because I feel so good. Maybe its because I was used to feeling so bad..... Anyway, I noticed changes pretty quickly after RAI. The first thing to go was the shakes (my legs even trembled), then I would say I noticed strength in my legs to get better (I can get up our stairs MUCH easier and faster), then little by little I would sleep longer at night (I am now sleeping all night). Oh, I forgot about 3 weeks after, I itched soooo bad (especially my back where I couldn't reach Ugggg) I feel good now, but I can still feel my heart beating harder and am weening off of my Atenolol per the Endo. I was taking 25 mg per day (more if needed) and now am cutting that in half for 2 weeks. My heartrate was at 120's at the worst before RAI and now is hanging in the 70's. Ok, as far as the weight goes, I am 5' 4" and have a small frame and have always weighed about 135. I dropped 10 lbs very quickly in Dec. and am still eating like a horse and have not gained any weight back. My weight today is 125 and like I said, I still have a hefty appetite. Sweets, OMG, I could eat sugar, candy, chocolate all day if I could! lol My neck never got sore after my RAI, I felt a little "tingling" in it the first day, but was expecting the sore throat, but never got it. I only got 12.4 mci, which is a small dose I think because my uptake was 64% in 4 hours. I kind of breezed right through without too many symptoms. There were some days though that I felt short of breath and heavy chested (must have been dumping), but they only lasted the day.

I am soooo thankful for this board, I think other people in your family think you are either nuts or making up things.... Here, we understand what each other is going through!

I am still concerned though about them watching my T3 and I am thinking my T4 will bottom out before my T3 is low enough for Synthroid.... You guys' thoughts on this is appreciated!


----------



## Chloe27

Kendak

Were you on any anti thyroid medication before your RAI? I had my RAI one week ago today but by the time I had it my anti thyroid meds had already put me a bit underactive.

I'm wondering ( for anyone who would like to respond) whether I will go back overactive before the RAI does it's thing. I really haven't felt any dumping or hyperactive symptoms. Just have had a tender throat for the past couple of days.

This is kind of a strange thing.... Waiting for something to happen but not quite sure what. I hate just rushing the time away until my next bloodwork.


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> Well, I had my first appointment with the Endo. today. This is my first appointment since the RAI on Jan. 28th. Aaaaannnnd the results are: Still hyper. I have been feeling really good though (could have sworn I was euthyroid), this is the weird thing, oh well, we will see if I feel even better as time goes on. Here are my labs:
> 
> Dec. 10th (first labs & diagnosis)
> TSH <0.01 (0.30 - 5.00)
> Free T4 5.33 (0.55 - 1.12)
> Free T3 >28 greater than 28 so we don't know (2.0-3.5)
> 
> RAI on Jan 28th 12 mci
> 
> Todays labs March 7th
> TSH <0.01 (0.30 - 5.00)
> Free T4 3.29 (0.55 - 1.12)
> Free T3 15.9 (2.0-3.5)
> 
> This is what my Endo told me. They will be watching my T3, it needs to be low before she will put me on replacement meds. She has me scheduled to come back again in 3 weeks and then 2 weeks after that, so April 1st and 15th. She also told me NO generic, name brand only when I do have to go on replacement, and that will be Synthroid. Supposedly, the generics doses are not all equal and harder to manage. OK, so question is, is it normal to watch the T3? Won't my T4 be bottomed out by the time my T3 gets low? Isn't that what replacement is is T4 so wouldn't they watch that? Also, I had a goiter, which has shrunk, but not totally gone ( I can still feel it, but no longer visible), how long before these go away after RAI?
> 
> My numbers are half of what they were, so I could be close to going low by the above dates if I continue dropping as I am, but I can call earlier if I feel I am getting low sooner. My Endo is leaving and going back to Missouri :sad0049: I REALLY liked her, she is giving my primary care physician instructions, so I hope he listens! She said she will aim for a TSH of 1.0, since my TSH was 0.89 in 2003 when I had my thyroid checked for some reason.
> 
> What do you guys think? I would like some feedback from some of you that have experience with this waiting game.


It is most desirable to watch the FREE T3; yes. It is still high and indicates a lot of circulating hormone yet.

Only time will tell here. I for example, had to have RAI 3 times. That bad thyroid did not want to die. It is too early in the game for you to know for sure. It takes some time for things to calm down. When are you to go for labs again? In about

So glad that you have a doctor who is not a TSH worshiper. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less. Free T3 @ about 75% of the range given by your lab.

FT4 converts to FT3 so of course an eye will be kept on it as you have to have sufficient T4 to convert. But, it is not all-telling. The FT3 pretty much is.


----------



## Kendak

Chloe27 - No, I was not on any anti-thyroid drugs before my RAI. I was too afraid of the "possible" side effects and with my numbers being so high, RAI was recommended, so that's what I went with.

Andros - Thank You!!! That's what I was hoping to hear!:jumping0047: I go back again in 3 1/2 weeks, April 1st (oh-oh April Fools Day) and if my numbers are still high, they have an appt. set for April 15. She said we want to catch it early. I only had 12.4 mci, maybe it was too small of a dose, but I sure hope not, but if I would remain hyper, I would choose it again. You sure did have a stubborn thyroid! 3 times, wow! Were your doses low do you remember?

Has anyone been weaned off of Atenolol? I was told to start weaning off the next two weeks by only taking 1/2 of my 25 mg. tablet. This is my second day and I'm not liking it....


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Chloe27 - No, I was not on any anti-thyroid drugs before my RAI. I was too afraid of the "possible" side effects and with my numbers being so high, RAI was recommended, so that's what I went with.
> 
> Andros - Thank You!!! That's what I was hoping to hear!:jumping0047: I go back again in 3 1/2 weeks, April 1st (oh-oh April Fools Day) and if my numbers are still high, they have an appt. set for April 15. She said we want to catch it early. I only had 12.4 mci, maybe it was too small of a dose, but I sure hope not, but if I would remain hyper, I would choose it again. You sure did have a stubborn thyroid! 3 times, wow! Were your doses low do you remember?
> 
> Has anyone been weaned off of Atenolol? I was told to start weaning off the next two weeks by only taking 1/2 of my 25 mg. tablet. This is my second day and I'm not liking it....


Sadly, I don't remember. I was sooooooooooooooooo sick. I just had a thyroid storm. Plus, I knew nothing about this stuff waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back then. LOL!! I still don't!! Ha, ha!:tongue0015:


----------



## Kendak

Ok, I am not ready to reduce this Atenolol yet like my Endo recommended. This morning I took my half pill at 6:00 am and by 2:00 my heart was doing flip flops, not rapid heartrate like it used to be but just hard and weird beats! So, I took the other half at 2:00 and by 2:30 all is good. If you ask me, I think my numbers are waaay to high to start reducing this beta blocker yet, so I am sticking with my full 25 mg dose for a while yet. Has anyone ever weaned off of Atenolol? Did you experience anything like this?


----------



## Tosca

Kendak, I'm about 5 weeks post RAI myself, and I wouldn't want to stop my atenolol yet. My heartrate is still high when I'm ready for my next dose (I take it twice a day), but maybe not as high as it was. But I get those weird beats just like you describe. I also still have intermittent hand tremors, again not as bad as before but I definitely feel them.

I don't get to see my doctor until I'm almost 8 weeks out due to scheduling problems. At first I was worried about this and was going to test earlier, but at this point I think it will be fine. There is no way I'm euthyroid yet though I definitely feel better than I have in months.

Good luck on your continued recovery!


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Chloe27 - No, I was not on any anti-thyroid drugs before my RAI. I was too afraid of the "possible" side effects and with my numbers being so high, RAI was recommended, so that's what I went with.
> 
> Andros - Thank You!!! That's what I was hoping to hear!:jumping0047: I go back again in 3 1/2 weeks, April 1st (oh-oh April Fools Day) and if my numbers are still high, they have an appt. set for April 15. She said we want to catch it early. I only had 12.4 mci, maybe it was too small of a dose, but I sure hope not, but if I would remain hyper, I would choose it again. You sure did have a stubborn thyroid! 3 times, wow! Were your doses low do you remember?
> 
> Has anyone been weaned off of Atenolol? I was told to start weaning off the next two weeks by only taking 1/2 of my 25 mg. tablet. This is my second day and I'm not liking it....


There are times when less is better. RAI is one of those times.


----------



## runnergirl

I wanted to ask this before but I forgot...
How did you get your labs back that same day? I go next Wednesday and I would love it if I got the results back so I didn't have to wait...but what's new we've all been waiting!


----------



## Kendak

Runnergirl - Actually, I did my labs on Friday and had my Endo appt. on Monday morning. I live in a small town, and do my labwork there and they send results to my Endo in Rochester. Sorry, my lab date should have been March 4th. It was when I found out the results on the 7th. My mistake.


----------



## runnergirl

No biggie! I was just thinking whoa I want my doc to be that fast. Especially next week b/c I go on a Wednesday and I leave for a trip on Saturday. I am hoping that they'll call me Friday sometime with results!!! I can't wait 1 whole week after that!  My neck isn't sore anymore!!!! What do you think that means?!?! Is that silly thing dead?!?!


----------



## Kendak

Runnergirl -

It's actually exciting waiting for your first appointment, I know! I just wish mine was better. Just tell them to call you, they should honor your wish! As far as your sore neck being gone, that is great news! I bet you feel even better now, huh? I did not experience that, I just had a weird "tingling" in mine the day that I was given the cocktail, I was expecting pain, but never got any. So I'm not sure what that means. Did you have a goiter? I did, mine was fairly big and noticable and it is down quite a bit, but I can still feel it in there..... Good luck, post your results when you get them and have fun on your trip!


----------



## Kendak

Hi everyone:
I haven't posted for awhile, I am now 7 weeks post RAI. And am feeling good. I have a couple of quick questions that I just know you guys can help me out with. First, I have come down with a nasty cold and am sneezing like crazy, watery eyes, nose like a faucet. Is there anything I can take OTC? Antihistamine? I have been taking 500 mg of Vitamin C and zinc lozenges in the meantime... Second, lately when I eat, I get full really quick and cannot eat very much or I am in pain or very uncomfortable. It seems like it takes forever for the food to leave my stomach. The other weird thing is I feel bloated lately, like I had an air compressor hooked up to me! Blah. So, if any of you have had any weird things post RAI, please fill me in with info!


----------



## runnergirl

Don't have any advice on the cold. When is your next endo appointment. You should be close right!?!
How are you feeling? Any new changes. I am 5 weeks out from RAI so I have 2 1/2 until my labs. I am super tired. No weight gain and otherwise feel really good. I can't wait to be able to start meds though so we can get this show on the road!


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Hi everyone:
> I haven't posted for awhile, I am now 7 weeks post RAI. And am feeling good. I have a couple of quick questions that I just know you guys can help me out with. First, I have come down with a nasty cold and am sneezing like crazy, watery eyes, nose like a faucet. Is there anything I can take OTC? Antihistamine? I have been taking 500 mg of Vitamin C and zinc lozenges in the meantime... Second, lately when I eat, I get full really quick and cannot eat very much or I am in pain or very uncomfortable. It seems like it takes forever for the food to leave my stomach. The other weird thing is I feel bloated lately, like I had an air compressor hooked up to me! Blah. So, if any of you have had any weird things post RAI, please fill me in with info!


I never saw this post. I apologize for that. Hope you are doing better now.

RAI is a major assault to the system as you now know. I am wary of taking anything OTC and even more wary of taking Rx from a doctor for this that and the other thing. Proceed w/caution re this is the best advice I have to offer.

Is your intestinal motility better now? When do you go in for labs? Are you on thyroxine replacement yet?


----------



## Kendak

Hi Runnergirl:

First of all, thanks for replying and keeping us updated on your progress. I go back for my second set of labs in 10 days. I will then be 9 weeks post RAI. I am soooo curious to see what my numbers are at then. I really don't think they will be low yet. They already have another lab set up for me for the 15th of April, so they are watching it closely. I have not gained any weight yet either, feel pretty good. My cold got over really quickly (3 days) so I wonder if the Vitamin C and the zinc must have helped. The other changes that I notice are that my appetite is not as enormous as it used to be, and my goiter is much smaller and not visible like before, but I can still feel each lobe. I'm pretty sure the Endo. said that this should just be starting to first go down from the RAI, so it must take awhile. My heart rate is definitely down but still get weird thumps at night when I sit down. I am gonna remain on my Atenolol 25mgs. and see what the doc says about it at my next appointment. I am also just wanting to get on the Synthroid because this waiting game stinks.... we are going on vacation for a week up north the second week in July and will probably be sleeping in the boat!! lol. :winking0051: I am glad that you are feeling so well and am interested in your progress, so please keep us updated.


----------



## Kendak

Hi:
Well, I am proud to report that I am finally able to start weaning off of my Atenolol. The endo wanted me to try it back on March 7th, but after a day and a half, I had to go back to the full dosage. BUT, this week (3 weeks later), I am on day 4 and doing good, I sure hope this is a sign that my numbers are going to be much lower for my new blood tests this Thursday. An update on other strange things: I had a charlie horse in the calf of my leg two nights in a row (haven't had those since I was pregnant 13 yrs. ago) and I have gained 4 pounds back in a short amount of time! Also, my primary care doctor that my endo gave instructions to for my follow up care has left so I am searching for a new primary care doctor. This is not a good time for the Endo and PCP to leave me...... I do have one question though. Do I need to have antibody testing redone again since having the RAI? I had it done prior to RAI and the TPO was 1.4 (<9.0) Can they change? Could they get worse? Does it matter now?


----------



## runnergirl

Oh I am so excited for you and your appointment. I am also glad to hear you can start going off of your meds. I am slowly going off of mine. There have been 2 seperate days when I haven't needed it at all. The next day I did. I find my heart going a lot faster when I am in the shower, which is right after I wake up. That's the only time.
I have started more exercise this week, as it was ok with the doctor. It makes me so happy!!! 
I have gained a couple pounds. Mostly from my tasty treats during my spring break trip!  Some came off with normal eating habits; however 2 won't budge. I am ok with that! I am ok with gaining back what I lost in fact. Still nervous about the unknown.
How many weeks out will you be from RAI when you do your labs this week? I go next Friday and then the following Monday for mine. I am hoping I am ready for my thyroid meds then.
Keep us posted!


----------



## Andros

runnergirl said:


> Oh I am so excited for you and your appointment. I am also glad to hear you can start going off of your meds. I am slowly going off of mine. There have been 2 seperate days when I haven't needed it at all. The next day I did. I find my heart going a lot faster when I am in the shower, which is right after I wake up. That's the only time.
> I have started more exercise this week, as it was ok with the doctor. It makes me so happy!!!
> I have gained a couple pounds. Mostly from my tasty treats during my spring break trip!  Some came off with normal eating habits; however 2 won't budge. I am ok with that! I am ok with gaining back what I lost in fact. Still nervous about the unknown.
> How many weeks out will you be from RAI when you do your labs this week? I go next Friday and then the following Monday for mine. I am hoping I am ready for my thyroid meds then.
> Keep us posted!


You sound absolutely great!! Go for the gold! With doc's permission, of course!


----------



## Kendak

I just got back from my second set of labs post RAI. I am now 9 weeks post RAI. The endo, before she left, only ordered TSH and FT3 this time, no FT4 like in the past. She said I will go on meds. when my Free T3 is low, since this was the driving force with my hyperthyroid...... (sigh) will post the results when I get them. Cross your fingers that they are getting closer because I'm gaining weight and sometimes I feel wierd, like lightheaded or dizzy??!!!


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> I just got back from my second set of labs post RAI. I am now 9 weeks post RAI. The endo, before she left, only ordered TSH and FT3 this time, no FT4 like in the past. She said I will go on meds. when my Free T3 is low, since this was the driving force with my hyperthyroid...... (sigh) will post the results when I get them. Cross your fingers that they are getting closer because I'm gaining weight and sometimes I feel wierd, like lightheaded or dizzy??!!!


Will be anxious to see those results, Patti!! How are you feeling otherwise? You have been through so much so you may have some light headeness for a while. Do you have pollen where you live? We are knee-deep here in Georgia. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Kendak

Well, the doctors office called with my results. I am disappointed. My TSH is still 0.01 and my Free T3 is 11.9 and down from 15.9 a month ago. So, I am still dropping, but not as fast as it did the first 6 weeks after RAI! Boy, at this rate, it will be July (right in time for our vacation) to go hypo. OR, maybe I will end up needing a second dose. Only time will tell....{sigh}

I'm feeling pretty good though! I've gained 5 pounds back of the 12 that I lost. I will be in trouble if gaining now and still this hyper, but then I was really packing the food in a few weeks ago due to major appetite!

What do you guys think? Will I ever get there (hypo)? Encouragement please!

Andros - I live in Minnesota, so we do have pollen up here, but just not yet it usually starts in May, we still have snow on the ground.

Patti


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Well, the doctors office called with my results. I am disappointed. My TSH is still 0.01 and my Free T3 is 11.9 and down from 15.9 a month ago. So, I am still dropping, but not as fast as it did the first 6 weeks after RAI! Boy, at this rate, it will be July (right in time for our vacation) to go hypo. OR, maybe I will end up needing a second dose. Only time will tell....{sigh}
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good though! I've gained 5 pounds back of the 12 that I lost. I will be in trouble if gaining now and still this hyper, but then I was really packing the food in a few weeks ago due to major appetite!
> 
> What do you guys think? Will I ever get there (hypo)? Encouragement please!
> 
> Andros - I live in Minnesota, so we do have pollen up here, but just not yet it usually starts in May, we still have snow on the ground.
> 
> Patti


You most certainly do have snow on the ground. So.....................your thyroid is dying in slo mo! I know you are anxious to get to where you are going and I am sure you will get there in due time.

In the meantime, I did mean to mention that you get your ferritin checked if you have not done so.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## Kendak

Hi:
Well, I found a new primary doctor. I met with her today and really liked her. She did the blood test to see where my Free T3 and T4 are today instead of waiting until Thursday. This will be my third set of labs since RAI in January, so we will see, but for some reason I just KNOW that I am going to be high yet. Then I will find out how often they are going to keep checking... Will post results when I get them Thurs. or Fri.


----------



## Kendak

Well the new doctors office called with my newest lab results... Still hyper, but I am continuing in the right direction. Free T3 is 9.4 (2.0-3.5) single digits yea! and my Free T4 is 2.96 (0.55-1.12). I am scheduled for new labs in 3 weeks but may call before that if I start experiencing hypo symptoms. By looking at the way my numbers are dropping, three weeks from now could be close. I'm excited to get there, but still nervous about the "new" unknown - hypo. Thanks everyone for all of your comments and helpful words, I sure hope this post has helped other hyper people or people who are contemplating RAI. :hugs:


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Well the new doctors office called with my newest lab results... Still hyper, but I am continuing in the right direction. Free T3 is 9.4 (2.0-3.5) single digits yea! and my Free T4 is 2.96 (0.55-1.12). I am scheduled for new labs in 3 weeks but may call before that if I start experiencing hypo symptoms. By looking at the way my numbers are dropping, three weeks from now could be close. I'm excited to get there, but still nervous about the "new" unknown - hypo. Thanks everyone for all of your comments and helpful words, I sure hope this post has helped other hyper people or people who are contemplating RAI. :hugs:


Well.................my goodness! Indeed you are still hyper!! But I do think that coming down slowly is probably best for the body over all!

How are you feeling right now?

Every post you post helps somebody somewhere. You can count on it.


----------



## Kendak

Andros-
I feel awesome!! I'm having some lower back problems, but that issue has nothing to do with my thyroid. I have minimal disk space in my lower back and it likes to give me problems every now and then. Time to go see the chiropractor!

I know I am dropping, because my little "monthly cycle" is back to the way it was before any thyroid problems. While extremely hyper, it was almost non-existent.

What's left of my goiter seems to be disappearing rapidly, I can hardly feel anything in there anymore. Can't wait to see where I'm at in 3 weeks! - Gee I seem to be saying that alot lately, lol..... I will let you all know!


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Andros-
> I feel awesome!! I'm having some lower back problems, but that issue has nothing to do with my thyroid. I have minimal disk space in my lower back and it likes to give me problems every now and then. Time to go see the chiropractor!
> 
> I know I am dropping, because my little "monthly cycle" is back to the way it was before any thyroid problems. While extremely hyper, it was almost non-existent.
> 
> What's left of my goiter seems to be disappearing rapidly, I can hardly feel anything in there anymore. Can't wait to see where I'm at in 3 weeks! - Gee I seem to be saying that alot lately, lol..... I will let you all know!


You sound really really happy! I am so glad.

I swear by chiropractic and appropriate exercises for the back. Hope you get that under control as well.

Feels funny to have that goiter shrinking up; doesn't it?


----------



## Kendak

Oh boy.... Well I just got the results from my 4th set of labs since my RAI on January 28th and my numbers hardly changed since the last set of labs 3 weeks ago. My free T3 has actually gone up from 9.4 on 4/2 to 9.6 on 5/3. My Free T4 has dropped some from 2.96 to 2.59. I was hoping to be almost euthyroid or closer! Wow, now I'm scared I am going to need another dose. Has anyone ever had this happen??? I am soooo frustrated with the thyroid business. I just want to get off of my atenolol and I can't seem to, now I realize why! :scared0015:


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Oh boy.... Well I just got the results from my 4th set of labs since my RAI on January 28th and my numbers hardly changed since the last set of labs 3 weeks ago. My free T3 has actually gone up from 9.4 on 4/2 to 9.6 on 5/3. My Free T4 has dropped some from 2.96 to 2.59. I was hoping to be almost euthyroid or closer! Wow, now I'm scared I am going to need another dose. Has anyone ever had this happen??? I am soooo frustrated with the thyroid business. I just want to get off of my atenolol and I can't seem to, now I realize why! :scared0015:


Yes; I had to have RAI 3 times. This is not unusual in advanced cases of hyperthyrioid. You know they can only give a "safe" dose and sometimes it does have to be repeated.

I wish not for you. I truly do!

Actually, the remaining thyroid can continue to replicate. Believe that or not!

I am so sorry. Keep us abreast if you will?


----------



## Kendak

Well, my doctor called yesterday evening after reading my results and want to check again in a month. I am to call sooner if I feel any different. (sigh).


----------



## mum2bradley

Wow, that totally sucks.
If you saw my post you can see how mine have been dropping like crazy. I am now at the bottom of the range and started Synthroid but I think I need a dose increase I am so sleepy this week and no energy. I was started at the bottom level.
I hope it is just your thyroid being stubbon and will eventually die off.
Leanne.


----------



## Kendak

I sure hope your right Mum2Bradley and my thyroid is just being stubborn and dies off!

Today (14.5 weeks after RAI) was awful! I have had a headache in my eyes for the last 5 days and now today had the rapid heart rate again, shaky, and had to take a whole atenolol. I have been on a half for months and now suddenly need the whole thing to calm my heart down. My thyroid gland gets puffy and then goes back down MANY times during the day. One hour I can feel it, then next I can't.

I am sitting here bawling feeling like this is never going to end. I was feeling soooo great and now this. Warm weather is here and I just wanted to have a great summer! When I lost my job in October I lost my good insurance so I picked up my own policy and chose a 9,500.00 deductible (2 weeks before ANY thyroid problems), so this has also been a financial burden on me too. So far I have 4,500.00 racked up and paid. But just can't imagine going through the uptake and RAI again.

SO now for a few questions. Can the thyroid try to fire up again before it dies??? For those of you who had a second RAI, why? Did your numbers drop like mine and then quit? Did they NOT drop much at all? Was it longer than 6 months and still hyper? Please let me know WHY you were given the second RAI. Sorry for the pity post.....


----------



## Kendak

Latest update:

I am now 18 weeks ( 4 months and 2 weeks) post RAI. This is taking WAYYYY to long..... However, the free's are still dropping..... very slowly.....I think I am going to tell them no more labs until I am able to get off of the atenolol as this is costing a fortune. The way I look at it, if I can go without the beta blocker, my Free T3 should be down closer to normal.....right?

My labs from yesterday are: Free T3 is 9.1 (range 2.0-3.5) and my Free T4 is 2.27 (range 0.55-1.12). See my signature below for previous labs.


----------



## Kendak

Well, I think I should change my Title topic to : My Journey with Graves... anyway, I have just hit my 6 month mark post RAI on July 29th, and just got my results back, I am still hyper, although still dropping. My Free T3 has taken it's biggest jump down in awhile (see all of my labs in my signature). Anyway, My PCP has referred me to second endocrinologist in Rochester at Mayo. I am sooo confused by this disease! I was expecting my Frees to be higher again, as I have been having heart palps and rapid heartrate again where I have to take a whole atenolol per day, but my numbers dropped! When my numbers were higher in April and May, I could get by on 1/4 pill per day. Makes no sense to me. I also had an anxiety attack in the doctors office when getting my blood taken, never had anxiety before when my numbers were off the charts.... Sleeping has been changing again too, I seem to wake up frequently again during the night BUT nothing like when I had total insomnia back in December and January.

Could all of these weird symptoms again be because my numbers are dropping? So confused with this latest Free T3 drop, I am tempted to tell my PCP to cancel the endo appt. because I cannot afford it. Has anyone taken longer than 6 months to get even into the normal range? Does it take longer the more hyper you were in the beginning? Sorry, but I do not want to do another RAI and Tapazole really scares me with the side effects. Sorry for the long post, but just thought I would update you as I haven't in awhile.


----------



## Kendak

I have a question for all of you experts out there. I just got the results from my latest bloodwork. I am now 7 months post RAI. My doctor ordered a Total T4 this time for some reason (it could have been a mistake) since I have ALWAYS had the Free T4. But anyway, the Total T4 came back at 10.2 (ranges of 5.0-12.5) this is *Normal*. The last 2 weeks, I have been feeling really "weird" like spacey, floaty, just strange. I have also been waking up frequently during the night and cannot fall back asleep and then tired all day, headaches, arm muscles ache, HEARTBURN where I just got put on Aciphex because I was just told I have GERD.

So, my question is do the total T4 and Free T4 kind of co-inside? I mean if my total is showing normal, could my Free T4 still be high if they would have done the correct test or would that have been normal too??? Or should I just be happy to hear the word normal? lol -

Also, should I request a TSH test be done since it's been 7 months since RAI and see if it has come out of the "undetectable 0.01 range" ? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> I have a question for all of you experts out there. I just got the results from my latest bloodwork. I am now 7 months post RAI. My doctor ordered a Total T4 this time for some reason (it could have been a mistake) since I have ALWAYS had the Free T4. But anyway, the Total T4 came back at 10.2 (ranges of 5.0-12.5) this is *Normal*. The last 2 weeks, I have been feeling really "weird" like spacey, floaty, just strange. I have also been waking up frequently during the night and cannot fall back asleep and then tired all day, headaches, arm muscles ache, HEARTBURN where I just got put on Aciphex because I was just told I have GERD.
> 
> So, my question is do the total T4 and Free T4 kind of co-inside? I mean if my total is showing normal, could my Free T4 still be high if they would have done the correct test or would that have been normal too??? Or should I just be happy to hear the word normal? lol -
> 
> Also, should I request a TSH test be done since it's been 7 months since RAI and see if it has come out of the "undetectable 0.01 range" ? Thanks in advance!!!


Hi there; good to see you!

No doubt you feel poorly as Total 4 is bound and unbound hormone. Only the unbound is available for cellular uptake. And since yours is so high in the range, it makes me wonder if indeed you are converting to T3.

So, I wonder why the doc did not do TSH and FREE T3?

Here is some info which might prove helpful.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## Kendak

Hello everyone:

Well, I am now 8 months post RAI and I am still hyper. My PCP doesn't know what to do with me and my results anymore, and is sending me back to and Endo, my appointment is on October 10th. Last month my TOTAL T4 showed normal and this month they did the Free T4 and that is high still. How can your total be normal and your Free be high? Does this mean something? Anyway.... here is the latest blood work TSH <0.01, FT4 2.09 (0.55-1.12) and FT3 7.0 (2.0-3.5). I sure have come along ways from where I was in December when I had my RAI and my Free T3 was greater than 28.0, I was on the verge of thyroid storm.... but I guess my 12.6 mci dose was not enough. Now I have to start debating a second RAI or tapazole. I am terrified of the side effects of the medicine and don't like the idea of being on it for a year or more, so I think I am leaning towards the second RAI....


----------



## Kendak

Hi all, I am just updating. I went for my second Uptake and Scan yesterday. This time I had a 24 hour uptake (in Jan. I had a 4 hr. uptake). Anyway, I am sitting at 61% and am sceduled for my second RAI on Oct. 20, next Thursday. They said they are going to give me a higher dose as my gland is still quite active. My endo said that my goiter was just too huge to take care of it all and my numbers were just too high, so a second treatment is not too unusual in those cases. I just can't wait to get all of this behind me, my heart was good in September and was only needing beta blockers about 4 times a month, and just a tiny bit. But now, I am needing them daily again.... I will keep you all updated on my second treatment, they are expecting me to go hypo fairly quick and the endo has me scheduled for a followup in 6 weeks post, but said to call her sooner if I am tired, cold and slow. Oh, and my endo also had me visit with a graves opthamologist about my eyes, I personally think they are ok, MUCH better than when my Frees were so high, but my vision prescription just keeps changing.... and they said I may have to quit wearing my contacts and go to 100% glasses.


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Hi all, I am just updating. I went for my second Uptake and Scan yesterday. This time I had a 24 hour uptake (in Jan. I had a 4 hr. uptake). Anyway, I am sitting at 61% and am sceduled for my second RAI on Oct. 20, next Thursday. They said they are going to give me a higher dose as my gland is still quite active. My endo said that my goiter was just too huge to take care of it all and my numbers were just too high, so a second treatment is not too unusual in those cases. I just can't wait to get all of this behind me, my heart was good in September and was only needing beta blockers about 4 times a month, and just a tiny bit. But now, I am needing them daily again.... I will keep you all updated on my second treatment, they are expecting me to go hypo fairly quick and the endo has me scheduled for a followup in 6 weeks post, but said to call her sooner if I am tired, cold and slow. Oh, and my endo also had me visit with a graves opthamologist about my eyes, I personally think they are ok, MUCH better than when my Frees were so high, but my vision prescription just keeps changing.... and they said I may have to quit wearing my contacts and go to 100% glasses.


Hey there! Good to hear from you but I hate this. I think I mentioned to you that I had to have 3 RAI. When in the advanced stages, the gland is very resisitant and stubborn.

Yes; you must protect your eyes. Please do not even consider contacts any more. Your eyes are precious. Glad you are in the care of an ophthalmologist!

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Want2FeelGood

Kendak said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> Well, I am now 8 months post RAI and I am still hyper. My PCP doesn't know what to do with me and my results anymore, and is sending me back to and Endo, my appointment is on October 10th. Last month my TOTAL T4 showed normal and this month they did the Free T4 and that is high still. How can your total be normal and your Free be high? Does this mean something? Anyway.... here is the latest blood work TSH <0.01, FT4 2.09 (0.55-1.12) and FT3 7.0 (2.0-3.5). I sure have come along ways from where I was in December when I had my RAI and my Free T3 was greater than 28.0, I was on the verge of thyroid storm.... but I guess my 12.6 mci dose was not enough. Now I have to start debating a second RAI or tapazole. I am terrified of the side effects of the medicine and don't like the idea of being on it for a year or more, so I think I am leaning towards the second RAI....


12.6 sounds way too low. Seems it is best to ablate your gland completely and take oral thyroid when needed.


----------



## Kendak

Well, my second RAI is done. I was given 15 mci this time (12.6 mci the first time in January). So.... we will see what happens from here, I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Well, my second RAI is done. I was given 15 mci this time (12.6 mci the first time in January). So.... we will see what happens from here, I will keep you all updated.


Patti; are you feeling okay? I hope this is the last of it for you!! Bless your heart!


----------



## Kendak

Andros: So far, I am feeling fine. I'm drinking lots of water (8 bottles a day & some coffee ) and taking it easy. I actually feel tired this time and my mouth seems dry already, my ears also feel like they are squealing or ringing. The first treatment back in January was pretty uneventful for me (other than some dumping days), so I hope this one is the same way! I just want this hyper over with but I am real nervous of the unknown hypo and replacement meds., but I guess I will cross that bridge when I get to it. I do love my new Endo, she is wonderful!


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Andros: So far, I am feeling fine. I'm drinking lots of water (8 bottles a day & some coffee ) and taking it easy. I actually feel tired this time and my mouth seems dry already, my ears also feel like they are squealing or ringing. The first treatment back in January was pretty uneventful for me (other than some dumping days), so I hope this one is the same way! I just want this hyper over with but I am real nervous of the unknown hypo and replacement meds., but I guess I will cross that bridge when I get to it. I do love my new Endo, she is wonderful!


If you are drinking that much fluid to flush the kidneys of the toxins; please please get some pedialyte and drink that also lest you deplete your electrolytes.

Just remember that we are here for you and will be able to "guide" you when it comes to getting on thyroid replacement medication.

Good to hear from you!


----------



## Kendak

Hi all, just wanted to fill you all in on how I have been feeling since my second RAI treatment about 2 1/2 weeks ago. Last week, for maybe 5 days, I felt PERFECT, and I mean PERFECT! Well, now I am noticing some things going on. First off started with slight constipation, last night I had ankle pain in my right ankle, today my lower back hurts, stiff and achey. MY eyelids are very puffy in the morning and so are my fingers, they do subside as the day goes on but definitely noticeable. My appointment with the Endo. is not until after Thanksgiving (6 weeks post RAI) but she said I could call sooner if I feel tired, cold and slow. I don't have those symptoms yet, but these aches are annoying! I am going to wait a week and see if it continues and go from there, but all in all, feeling great! LOVE not having to take the atenolol anymore, my heartrate is back to normal and so is my body temp.


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Hi all, just wanted to fill you all in on how I have been feeling since my second RAI treatment about 2 1/2 weeks ago. Last week, for maybe 5 days, I felt PERFECT, and I mean PERFECT! Well, now I am noticing some things going on. First off started with slight constipation, last night I had ankle pain in my right ankle, today my lower back hurts, stiff and achey. MY eyelids are very puffy in the morning and so are my fingers, they do subside as the day goes on but definitely noticeable. My appointment with the Endo. is not until after Thanksgiving (6 weeks post RAI) but she said I could call sooner if I feel tired, cold and slow. I don't have those symptoms yet, but these aches are annoying! I am going to wait a week and see if it continues and go from there, but all in all, feeling great! LOVE not having to take the atenolol anymore, my heartrate is back to normal and so is my body temp.


Patti; I think this one did the trick. Pain sometimes is a sign of going hypo. I am sure many here will attest to that.

You might end up seeing the endo sooner. See how it goes.


----------



## Kendak

Well, I called my Endo, since I have new symptoms. She wants me to come in to have my blood tests done at 3 1/2 weeks post 2nd RAI (not 6 weeks like planned) to see if my free T4 has anything to do with my symptoms. I have NOW been experiencing cramping muscles and ringing in the ears! Ouch, if I tighten my muscles for any reason, they go into a major cramp. I was putting on my boots the other day and pointing my foot to get it into the boot and OH MY GOODNESS! CRAMP! I was painting under my cabinets and got this cramp in the side of my neck into my shoulder area! OUCH! Rose up on my toes to stretch and got a cramp in my thigh muscle! I have had this twice in the neck region on the right side between neck and shoulder and also in my calf and thigh of my leg and also the arch of my foot, all on the right side only, weird! Annoying to the point where it makes me nervous to stretch! So, I will update my free numbers once I get them, probably on Tuesday the 15th as I will be going for the bloodwork on Monday morning. She said they will test the TSH and Free T4 because of my symptoms. My energy level is good and no tiredness or slowness, so they will NOT check my Free T3 this time which has always been way higher than my Free T4 #.


----------



## Kendak

HI ALL!
Well, I'm happy to report ( I think....) that I am now hypo after my 2nd RAI treatment, and it happened in 3 1/2 weeks. I was smart and noticed the "unusual symptoms" called the endo, she had blood done and these are my NEW results. TSH is NORMAL at 0.3 (0.3-5.0) and my Free T4 is LOW at 0.46 (0.55-1.12) now she did a TOTAL T3 which is LOW at .56 so I dont have the ranges for that, as I have always had FREE T3 done, but she said they have been having problems with that test lately, so went with this one....
ANYWAY, tomorrow I start a bluish, purplish pill (generic levothyoxine) of 75 MCG and will be retested in 4 weeks. To call her if I experience hyper type symtoms again, but she sees me dropping even more and said my dose for my weight should be 100-112 mcgs so we will start here and go from there in 4 weeks according to labs. What do you all think of this starting dose and the 4 week labs? My symptoms are not bad, major muscle cramps at random times, puffy eyelids and fingers, HEAVY monthly friend that has visited me again this month (grrrrr) and starting to feel cold and shivery.... otherwise, energy is still good, but I hope I didnt just jinx myself by saying that..... Comments welcome on my new journey of replacement meds, I have a feeling I will be needing you guys alot in the months to come!


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> HI ALL!
> Well, I'm happy to report ( I think....) that I am now hypo after my 2nd RAI treatment, and it happened in 3 1/2 weeks. I was smart and noticed the "unusual symptoms" called the endo, she had blood done and these are my NEW results. TSH is NORMAL at 0.3 (0.3-5.0) and my Free T4 is LOW at 0.46 (0.55-1.12) now she did a TOTAL T3 which is LOW at .56 so I dont have the ranges for that, as I have always had FREE T3 done, but she said they have been having problems with that test lately, so went with this one....
> ANYWAY, tomorrow I start a bluish, purplish pill (generic levothyoxine) of 75 MCG and will be retested in 4 weeks. To call her if I experience hyper type symtoms again, but she sees me dropping even more and said my dose for my weight should be 100-112 mcgs so we will start here and go from there in 4 weeks according to labs. What do you all think of this starting dose and the 4 week labs? My symptoms are not bad, major muscle cramps at random times, puffy eyelids and fingers, HEAVY monthly friend that has visited me again this month (grrrrr) and starting to feel cold and shivery.... otherwise, energy is still good, but I hope I didnt just jinx myself by saying that..... Comments welcome on my new journey of replacement meds, I have a feeling I will be needing you guys alot in the months to come!


One of the few times Total 3 is of any value is when it is very very low as yours is or very very high. When it is that low, it is pretty safe to say that you need thyroxine replacement.

I am so happy for you. You have had a rough road and it sounds like your doctor is very good, knows her stuff and best of all, seems to care for and about you.

When does your doctor want you in for labs; about 8 weeks from now?


----------



## Kendak

Hi Andros:
My doctor wants me to take the 75 mcg for 4 weeks and be checked at that time, so December 16th I think is my next appointment for blood work. I took my first pill this morning at 5:15 am, and within 45 minutes, was starting to feel an almost "adrenalin rush" a little jittery, just weird. That feeling is gone now 6 hours later, so that is good. I have heard people mention this feeling when starting thyroxine so I am assuming it is a normal response and will go away as I take it everyday. Is 75 mcg a high starting dose? She mentioned 100 but then changed her mind... It was REALLY hard to wait a half hour to have my coffee, it's usually in my hand pretty quickly upon getting up! I don't use cream just black coffee, so maybe I don't have to wait? Any other coffee drinkers out there?


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Hi Andros:
> My doctor wants me to take the 75 mcg for 4 weeks and be checked at that time, so December 16th I think is my next appointment for blood work. I took my first pill this morning at 5:15 am, and within 45 minutes, was starting to feel an almost "adrenalin rush" a little jittery, just weird. That feeling is gone now 6 hours later, so that is good. I have heard people mention this feeling when starting thyroxine so I am assuming it is a normal response and will go away as I take it everyday. Is 75 mcg a high starting dose? She mentioned 100 but then changed her mind... It was REALLY hard to wait a half hour to have my coffee, it's usually in my hand pretty quickly upon getting up! I don't use cream just black coffee, so maybe I don't have to wait? Any other coffee drinkers out there?


I have a cup before I take my Armour and another after and I use heave real cream. If you are consistent in all you do, thyroxine replacement will be titrated accordingly.

Keep busy. If you do that, you won't notice a thing. That is my experienced advice. Many have been started on 75 mcg and while a bit high, if you are starving for it and you seem to be, I don't see the harm.

I am glad she is seeing you in 4 weeks; very excellent.


----------



## Kendak

Well, I called the Endos. office to see if what I have been experiencing from starting this medicine is normal or to see if I am maybe on too high of a dose. I told them that I just feel reeeaaallly wired, like jittery and almost like on the brink of an anxiety attack or like I drank 3 pots of coffee. Also that I can feel my heart beating again (not FAST or anything just stronger beats again). She said that my body is just been through so much, my numbers tanked after the 2nd RAI and are probably STILL dropping and now they are introducing replacement meds. and it is all just overwhelming for my body, but typical in this circumstance. She said to write down all of my symptoms and how I'm feeling ever since beginning the medicine on Wednesday and continue monitoring through the weekend and to call her on Monday with the results. She said she really does not want to lower my dose right now and we will talk on Monday. On a good note, I have noticed the muscle cramps and joint aches have improved and also my eyelids seem less puffy  {sigh} I guess what I don't understand is when my numbers were SOOO high when I was hyperthyroid, I NEVER felt this wirey, actually, hardly at all....


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Well, I called the Endos. office to see if what I have been experiencing from starting this medicine is normal or to see if I am maybe on too high of a dose. I told them that I just feel reeeaaallly wired, like jittery and almost like on the brink of an anxiety attack or like I drank 3 pots of coffee. Also that I can feel my heart beating again (not FAST or anything just stronger beats again). She said that my body is just been through so much, my numbers tanked after the 2nd RAI and are probably STILL dropping and now they are introducing replacement meds. and it is all just overwhelming for my body, but typical in this circumstance. She said to write down all of my symptoms and how I'm feeling ever since beginning the medicine on Wednesday and continue monitoring through the weekend and to call her on Monday with the results. She said she really does not want to lower my dose right now and we will talk on Monday. On a good note, I have noticed the muscle cramps and joint aches have improved and also my eyelids seem less puffy  {sigh} I guess what I don't understand is when my numbers were SOOO high when I was hyperthyroid, I NEVER felt this wirey, actually, hardly at all....


Try to keep reasonably physically active and keep your mind busy also. I don't know where you live but how is the weather? Can you get outside to walk a bit? Nothing takes your mind off your troubles better than the great outdoors.

It is overwhelming; I do have to agree with that. And it is not like she is dismissing your concerns. I think she cares. She would not have you call Monday if she did not.


----------



## Kendak

Just posting an update. I had my first appointment with the Endo. yesterday. It is now 4 weeks since I crashed and started 75 mcg of Levothyroxine. (generic). My TSH is 1.3 and my Free T4 is .85 (0.55 - 1.12). She is going to keep me on the same dose and recheck in 4 weeks again. She also said to wait and take the pill AFTER I get my bloodwork done. She said according to my weight, I should be on 100 mcg or 112 mcg, so we will see how I'm doing in 4 weeks from now. What do you think of these labs Andros? Are they a little low? Or close to where people normally feel good? Thanks in advance! Happy Holidays to all. Last Christmas I was EXTREMELY HYPER and this year, EUTHYROID! Yippee - Ho - Ho - Ho!!!! lol. arty0045:


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Just posting an update. I had my first appointment with the Endo. yesterday. It is now 4 weeks since I crashed and started 75 mcg of Levothyroxine. (generic). My TSH is 1.3 and my Free T4 is .85 (0.55 - 1.12). She is going to keep me on the same dose and recheck in 4 weeks again. She also said to wait and take the pill AFTER I get my bloodwork done. She said according to my weight, I should be on 100 mcg or 112 mcg, so we will see how I'm doing in 4 weeks from now. What do you think of these labs Andros? Are they a little low? Or close to where people normally feel good? Thanks in advance! Happy Holidays to all. Last Christmas I was EXTREMELY HYPER and this year, EUTHYROID! Yippee - Ho - Ho - Ho!!!! lol. arty0045:


At the 4 week mark with your thyroxine replacement, these look good. You will want to target TSH @ 1.0 or less w/ the FREE T3 and FREE T4 above the mid-range of the range given by your lab.

About 8.3 is the mid-range on your FREE T4 and this is good provided the T4 is converting to the FREE T3. Somewhere along the line, get your doc to run the FREE T3.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

Please read the link, it will be helpful.

How are you feeling? You sound overjoyed!!!

It would be wise to now keep a journal of your dose amounts and lab results so you can track when and where you feel the best.


----------



## Kendak

Well.... things have changed. I went in for my latest blood draw. I have now been on 0.75 mcg Levothyroxine for 2 months now and it is now been 3 months since my second RAI treatment. My new labs are: TSH 6.73 (H) and FT4 is 0.71 (0.55 - 1.12). My Endo. has raised my replacement dose to 100 mcg. now. My question is.... why did my Free T4 seem to not drop much from 0.85 to 0.71 while my TSH made a HUGE change from 1.3 to 6.73 in a month? I am new to this hypo stuff, so bear with my questions please. I was the "pro" at being hyper, lol.


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Well.... things have changed. I went in for my latest blood draw. I have now been on 0.75 mcg Levothyroxine for 2 months now and it is now been 3 months since my second RAI treatment. My new labs are: TSH 6.73 (H) and FT4 is 0.71 (0.55 - 1.12). My Endo. has raised my replacement dose to 100 mcg. now. My question is.... why did my Free T4 seem to not drop much from 0.85 to 0.71 while my TSH made a HUGE change from 1.3 to 6.73 in a month? I am new to this hypo stuff, so bear with my questions please. I was the "pro" at being hyper, lol.


There actually is a lag time. One possible explanation. Free T4 and Free T3 could be weeks behind in receiving the message or vice versa.

I "know" you feel it now; that is for sure. Glad you got your Levothyroxine raised. Let us know how you fare.


----------



## Kendak

Hi all:

I just wanted to give an update and I also have a few questions. I have been on replacement meds now for 4 months. I am on Levothyroxin. I had a second RAI treatment in October and crashed in November. It has definitely been a roller coaster ride since then! Here are my labs since becoming hypo. Ranges are TSH (0.30 - 5.00) and Free T4 range is (0.55 - 1.12)

11/14/11: TSH 0.30 and Free T4 0.46 (I was put on 0.75 mcg levo)
12/13/11: TSH 1.30 and Free T4 0.85 (told to stay on 0.75 mcg)
1/11/12: TSH 6.73 and Free T4 0.71 (I was upped to 100 mcg levo)
3/14/12 TSH 8.83 and Free T4 is 0.92 (I was upped to 0.125 mcg levo)

I am confused because my Free t4 looks good, but why is my TSH so crazy high? Won't my Free T4 will be out of the range on the high side before my TSH gets back down to 1.0???? I have been having HORRIBLE headaches and tightness across my shoulder muscles and ALOT of hair loss and drenching night sweats . My Endo. was surprised that I had to be raised to 0.125 as I am a smaller person weighing 135 lbs and 5'4" and am 44 yrs old. I also had my iron checked and it was great, I do have high cholesterol, which she said should come down once I am no longer hypo.

I welcome your comments or thoughts to these lab results as this hypo ride is new to me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andros

Kendak said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I just wanted to give an update and I also have a few questions. I have been on replacement meds now for 4 months. I am on Levothyroxin. I had a second RAI treatment in October and crashed in November. It has definitely been a roller coaster ride since then! Here are my labs since becoming hypo. Ranges are TSH (0.30 - 5.00) and Free T4 range is (0.55 - 1.12)
> 
> 11/14/11: TSH 0.30 and Free T4 0.46 (I was put on 0.75 mcg levo)
> 12/13/11: TSH 1.30 and Free T4 0.85 (told to stay on 0.75 mcg)
> 1/11/12: TSH 6.73 and Free T4 0.71 (I was upped to 100 mcg levo)
> 3/14/12 TSH 8.83 and Free T4 is 0.92 (I was upped to 0.125 mcg levo)
> 
> I am confused because my Free t4 looks good, but why is my TSH so crazy high? Won't my Free T4 will be out of the range on the high side before my TSH gets back down to 1.0???? I have been having HORRIBLE headaches and tightness across my shoulder muscles and ALOT of hair loss and drenching night sweats . My Endo. was surprised that I had to be raised to 0.125 as I am a smaller person weighing 135 lbs and 5'4" and am 44 yrs old. I also had my iron checked and it was great, I do have high cholesterol, which she said should come down once I am no longer hypo.
> 
> I welcome your comments or thoughts to these lab results as this hypo ride is new to me. Thanks in advance!


It would be good if your doctor ran a FREE T3 test which is your active hormone. You may not be converting. To keep on raising the Levoxyl with no results is more than unconscionable in my humble opinion.

Here is info on "why" the FREE T3 test is important at this stage and by the way, most if not all of us who no longer have a thyroid really do not convert well and require either Armour or the addition of Cytomel to the T4 they are already taking.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

It's good she's been running the FREE T4; not criticizing that.

Let us know if your doctor is amenable to this.


----------

